# Shock Leader w/ Spinner reel?



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

Pros / Cons on this?

If I went this route on my spinner setup, is there any considerations I would need to put into place such as join location or casting position?

I'm not going for any casting records, and only usually toss 1-2oz (bad wrist in my casting arm) to get it where I want the rig, and I'm tired of losing rigs and having to retie them. It's always disheartening to get a good feeling cast only to hear "SNAP" and watch your cast cross the horizon line ...

Thanks.

Jab


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Same as any other shock leader.....three or four wraps around the spool and a good knot. I like a double uni, but a surgeon's loop, slim beauty, or a number of others will serve you well.


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

I guess my main concern is issues with the line unspooling too fast and nesting up or guide hangups / breakage due to the knot.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*You cannot have it both ways*

Darn if you use shockleader and darn if you don't use shockleader. The purpose of shockleader is to prevent breakoff, but you are right about being concerned about knot weakness and guide hangups.

Knot weakness is best controlled by using a strong knot, but you will find arguments what is the best knot to use, but the strongest knot may not be the smallest knot. The smallest knot will lessen guide hangups, but the smallest knot may not be strong. 

There are many other subtle ways to reduce guide hangups: 1. keep the line tight on the spool, 2. smoother casts, 3. Wind speed and direction have effect, 4. Do not overfill the spool, 5. the first guide on the rod should be a long way from the spool in the neighborhood of 40 inches, 6. use long cast spinning reels, and so on. 

There are plenty of discussions in the fishing forums. Sometimes you just have to hope for the best.


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

*shock leader w/spinner reel*

I've been a spinner guy for 55 years and have never used a leader over five feet. I'm well aware of the general consensus about wraps around the reel but, as previously mentioned, guide design, knots, and what your slinging bears on what you do. Depending on my target species I will use no leader to a max of four feet. Most of the time its 2-3 ft. I haven't experienced any failures (Except if I screwed up the knot). Have landed fish over 50 lbs with my way of doing it. Probably too old to change anyhow. Good luck, whatever you do!:fishing:


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, just tried it out on my daughter's $20 9 foot Shakespeare spinner rod last night. Her rod is running 15lb test and I wanted to see if it could sling and handle a 2oz rock and jig, so I plopped a shock of my 30lb Cajun Mono on it and proceeded to sling the rock and jig all night last night at Indian Fields.

First off, fishing from the shore in a high wind thunderstorm sucks ... I was not prepared for that thing to come swinging over the top of me last night at around 10pm LOL.

Anyway, after moving away from the rocks to the beach head area it was abit more sheltered from the wind so I was able to get a better feel for the cast. What I noticed is that while I didn't nest the spool there is a distinctive "pop" felt on the pole when the leader knot reaches the first guide on reel-in. Secondly I was able to achieve a far better snap on the rod than I was without the leader, which led to a much farther cast than I've been able to do on this rod. I did not notice any hangups on the cast from the knot, but I could definitely feel it leaving the guides.

After a couple hits of some pan sized croaker I did get a good hook into something strong and fiesty as it did try to rip the pole out of my hands and took a run on me before I could slow him, however it became glaringly apparent that I need to get better at the knot or retie the knot after some casts because the knot let go after about 5 minutes of back and forth with the fish. It's very upsetting to reel in an empty line with the knot in the end of it having been untied. It wouldn't be so bad if it broke, snapped or was chewed. The fact that is was my knot really upsets me though lol.

That said, any suggestions on doing the tie better? I used this to tie the lines last night:


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

I use an Improved Albright knot for tying my shock leader to my main line. It takes a little practice in learning to tie it but it works good for me. I use a Palomar Knot to tie my terminal tackle.


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

Jabouty said:


> Well, just tried it out on my daughter's $20 9 foot Shakespeare spinner rod last night. Her rod is running 15lb test and I wanted to see if it could sling and handle a 2oz rock and jig, so I plopped a shock of my 30lb Cajun Mono on it and proceeded to sling the rock and jig all night last night at Indian Fields.
> 
> First off, fishing from the shore in a high wind thunderstorm sucks ... I was not prepared for that thing to come swinging over the top of me last night at around 10pm LOL.
> 
> ...


I always use a double uni to attach two lines. Very easy to tie and seems to be pretty strong (knock on wood). I've had the line break but never a knot fail.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

bassnut said:


> I always use a double uni to attach two lines. Very easy to tie and seems to be pretty strong (knock on wood). I've had the line break but never a knot fail.


Yep, that's what I use. I have had two failures with the knot but that was my doing. Other than that, no problems.


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

Another question. Some have said to "Double" your main line, and on this I'm confused as there can be many interpretations of that statement and I usually pick the wrong interpretation. Would I be able to talk one of you more experienced salts into explaining that one to me like you would a 5 year old?

(Ps, I only have net at work and Photobucket pics are blocked here ... bleh ... IT'S CENSORSHIP I TELL YA!!!!).


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Doubling your main line means you take a length of line, loop it back on itself and proceed to tie the knot with the loop just as you would normally tie it with the single strand of line. The idea is that this doubled line should make it stronger at the knot.

Another option to obtain a doubled main line is to tie a knot in your main line that creates a loop, like the bimini. Then tie another knot (no name is my preference) to connect your leader to the loop in the main line.

bimini - http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/galleries/bimini/index.htm
no name - http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/no_name_knot.htm


----------



## Jabouty (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you.

That's what I was thinking was meant, but wanted to be sure. I'll give this a shot after work and see how she holds up .

Just a quick note to everyone on this board: Everything I've read here has helped me improve something in the few days I've been here. For that I want to thank you all for the assistance. You've a great group of folks here . I hope I don't piss you guys off with the newbish questions and am allowed to hang around for awhile.

Jab


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Green Cart said:


> Knot weakness is best controlled by using a strong knot, but you will find arguments what is the best knot to use, but the strongest knot may not be the smallest knot. The smallest knot will lessen guide hangups, but the smallest knot may not be strong.


If you use a tapered shock leader you will have a much smaller knot.


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

Sooner or later with a shock leader on a spinner you will get to the issue of the knot hanging up the line as it uncoils from the spool. The tag end will act as a "hook" and grab the line.

I solve this by manually making sure on the retrieve that the knot ends up laying flat against the bottom of the spool, against the shoulder. This way no line loops can get under the knot on the cast.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

i use 20lb braid and a 20lb floro leader about 3ft long. everyone has a little variation here but i believe all work well..I tie my braid by making 2loops in my hand, i then take the end of the braided line and wrap it back through the loops 3times. I slide the floro through the braided loops and tighten the braid then i tie the floro. like mentioned above..i dont know what kinda knot im using here but it works well for me and has a low profile. trim the ends and whatever lure/rig you want.


----------



## ToferLee (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I use a shock and yep its a 2 way street, I started out with a albright connecting by main line to shockleader but it kept failing on big fish. So switched to a simple overhand to uni and it works great and is super small. using a 50 # shockleader and 17# running line and consistently land blues, specks, pup sharks, reds, and big rays no prob. Here's even a video showing you how: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xZDlrhMA-8

I don't know if its the best, but it works for me. Most of my breakoffs are either my sinkerslider breaking or my hook being bit off.

Oh and on casting position you want the know as close to the bottom of the spool as possible. This helps it from hanging up, but a small knot is also key.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I use a Bimini [ 1st choice] or Short spider for the mainline to a Yucatan to shock leader for lures,no barrel or snap swivels, if shock leader is 40# or 50#test. Bimini or Short spider [mainline] to Yucatan or No-name to shock leader, then any knot which I think is appropriate to barrel or snap swivel for fish-finder or Hi-Lo rig. No problems for me.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

If I'm sitting @ home & setting up I will use a bimini twist (mainline) to no-name (shock). But if I were to need to tie on the beach I would use a spider hitch (mainline) to no-name (shock). I use the spider hitch on the beach because I'm not great with a bimini & it often takes me a few tries to get it just like I want it. Anyhow the Bimini is a fun not to tie & practice @ home. Here is a good youtube video of how to tie a bimini twist....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjrV9gl3OkU


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

to me a spinning reel should have braid on it .... way less problems and better feel .... I run 30lb braid on my smaller ones and a middy I put 50 lb on it .... only way to fly .... no need for a shock knot or any type of leader unless you are maybe using a fishfinder rig .... but a bottom drop just tie to the swivel and let her rip .... only thing is ALWAYS flip the bail with your hand and not cranking it .... Change and you will never look back ...


----------



## scnative (Aug 22, 2009)

Jbaouty- For quite some time I have been using the double line to leader, triple surgeon's knot to double the main and connect with albright to 4-6 ft leader. Had trouble lately with Albright coming undone. Local tackle shop showed me how to tie spider hitch to double the main line and connect leader with no-name (aka. yucatan, mexican-mate, bristol). Very easy to tie. I have on my surf rod 30 lb braid to 100 lb mono. I put it to the test on Thursday night with great success- 45 minute battle with a stingray having approx. 4 ft wingspan, none of my knots failed. I broke my mainline way above the spider hitch when I tried to horse him out of the last 6 feet of the edge of the water. I will tie this again. no-name can be clipped without a tag end showing. You will feel it bump through the first guide if your rod tip is up high. But I do not feel it going out in a cast. Hope this helps.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

rays .... I just posted a trip to Va and the Mrs landing a 5' ray with 30lb braid with just a palomar to the swivel .... it held but the hook straightened out ..... and this braid is a couple years old (Fireline) .... on my conventionals I do use mono and a spider hitch to no name .... but spinning is pretty much a braid deal for me nowadays ....... fresh or salt .... I do use flourocarbon on a couple of lure rods but most are spooled with braid


----------



## scnative (Aug 22, 2009)

I love the palomar knot for tying leaders to swivels and mains to swivels for fish finder rigs and carolina rigs. It is also my favorite for swivels when tying leaders in advance. I snell my hooks. I use it or an improved cinch knot on my inshore gear. (depends on what i tie first - leader or work from main out to hook) Works really well! I have 30 lb braid on my heavy rod - 7 1/2' Terramar. i still tie palomar and improved cinch knots on it. I was using a fish finder rig on my surf rod with 45# steel 24-36" long, but found large fish/sharks could straighten out the clasp to the hook. I landed a 5 foot blacktip once and when I went to take the hook out it was out of the clasp and beginning to straighten out. That's when I switched to flouro and mono leaders of 80 - 100 lbs. I was loosing those because my albrights were coming untied or breaking. So that led me to the spider to no-name. Now I am good to go. I have mono on my freshwater and inshore rods and use 30-lb mono for leaders on those. I still use the steel leaders when blue fish are in full force.


----------

